# Got a 10g & Setting my 5g back up.



## Mariah (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi, I have a ten-gallon aquarium already set up, and I'm probably going to set my five-gallon tank back up. Here's what I have in my 10g:

plain guppies (probably about 25; I'm going to try to get rid of all of them because with them my aquarium is stocked)

2 dwarf platties (same sex)

2 bleeding hearts

one pleco that is not supposed to get more than 5 inches (bristlenose I think)

one oto

one male betta

one panda cory
.
When I set my 5g back up, which fish should I put in which tank, and could I get anymore fish? i'm going to see about getting one or two small plants too.

thankz!
Mariah


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

sounds cute, post us a pic!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

your tank sounds pretty full, for the five, i would think about putting the betta in by itself, maybe the cory, and the otto, but im not sure how well these get along. thin out the guppies a little and your all set.


----------

